# Accepting open GrubHub Block after block already started



## 5000watts (Nov 29, 2017)

I just got a text from GrubHub starting that some blocks have opened up. All but one of the blocks being offered have already started, as in some blocks having 4:00 or 4:30 start times (posting this at 4:53 EST). While I don't plan on going out today, in the future if I decided to accept a block that already started, would I be penalized for not being in the boundaries when I hit accept? I live about 15 minutes from the border of the boundaries, and I'm sure that if I had waited until I actually got there before I hit accept the blocks would already be gone.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

5000watts said:


> I just got a text from GrubHub starting that some blocks have opened up. All but one of the blocks being offered have already started, as in some blocks having 4:00 or 4:30 start times (posting this at 4:53 EST). While I don't plan on going out today, in the future if I decided to accept a block that already started, would I be penalized for not being in the boundaries when I hit accept? I live about 15 minutes from the border of the boundaries, and I'm sure that if I had waited until I actually got there before I hit accept the blocks would already be gone.


You only get penalized in the sense that your acceptance rate is going to be less than 100% if you decline what is sent to you. You only should accept blocks if you are going to work them. You know that you can turn on the app anytime now, you don't have to be scheduled on a block to work it but you will be responsible for the acceptance rate.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I've never been penalized for being outside the region. I've gotten notifications to go to my region but I think those are just app generated.

Once you accept a block go online immediately to keep your attendance rate up.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> I've never been penalized for being outside the region. I've gotten notifications to go to my region but I think those are just app generated.
> 
> Once you accept a block go online immediately to keep your attendance rate up.


You are not penalized for being outside the area the thing is do you get any orders?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Never got a ping while outside the region. It's unlikely for me to be the closest available driver.

If you stay offline (IIRC for 10 minutes) they'll mark you as absent and take away the block.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

So there you have it. If you don't get pings outside of the area then you are absent and it will count against you as a missed block.

I have always been skeptical about the "closet" driver thing. I have been pinged for some stuff so far from where I am that there is no way I was the closet driver. I learned to ignore them.


----------

